# Mein Wheeler Eagle wie neu



## berni1812 (5. März 2008)

Hallo, habe mein fast neues Wheeler Eagle Ltd nun bei ebay drin!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...85963&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Selling


----------

